# please help! What to do with miscarriage tissue?



## singingpraise

I think I had a miscarriage yesterday. I believe I was 3 weeks along, I am not sure due to not having periods. There was no blood, brown color, or pain. I was extremely dizzy for two days with pink colored discharge and then on the third day had a white/pink oval clump of tissue that looked alot like the blastocyst stage but a little more developed then that about 1/2 inch, making me think I was about 3 weeks along? I don't know what to do with it, I cant stand throwing it in the toilet or garbage... please help me. Also because I had no blood and have had 3 normal pregnancies do I need to go to a doctor as I feel ok now? Need any advise =(


----------



## ThirdxLucky

Hey, i would think that if you haven't had any blood then you probably haven't miscarried. In all my mcs there has been lots of cramping and blood then passing of the sac. I know it's hard to be unsure as to what is going on, but I'd get to your docs - if you're 3 weeks your baby is only just implanting so a scan may not be offered but they could do blood tests to see if your levels are going up. I haven't heard of someone passing the baby without blood - but that's not to say it hasn't happened in your case as just as every pregnancy is different, miscarriage experiences differ too. Be hopeful, get seen and hopefully your little one is still there xx


----------



## ThirdxLucky

Sorry - just realised your actual question was 'what should I do with it'. It is a very personal choice - some ladies accept their baby is gone and flush it, personally I was given the tiniest coffins from the hospital and made trinket boxes in which I put a letter from me and oh to baby and wrapped the coffin up in a babygrow we had bought - we then buried them in the garden (I don't think you can bury them in churchyards this early but I could be wrong) and bought a plant to mark the spot and to have something to take care of. You'll find something that feels right for you xx


----------



## bernerdbutt

You should still go to a doctor if you think you have miscarried. The doctor can diagnose if you definitely had a miscarriage and make sure you are not at risk of infection or any other problems because of it.

As for what to do with the tissue, that is ultimately going to be up to you. You could save it for a medical screening (probably out of pocket cost for you) to see what went wrong. You could find a burial spot so that you could have a physical place to grieve and remember. You could see if a crematorium would turn it to ashes (if you have no personal or religious objections to this).

I am sorry for your loss. The pain is real no matter how early or unexpected. Take care of yourself physically and mentally:hugs:


----------



## dusty_sheep

Not much time, but I so understand your question. I really think you should do what you feel like. If you think it's okay to flush it down the toilet, do it. But if you feel the urge to bury it to have a place to go to (even if you end up not going there because the baby will always be in your heart either way), then do this. I've read so much about this issue lately, and women cope in different ways. Some create little coffins, and they bury the tissue with photos of the family, small gifts etc. I would just do what your feelings tell you to.:hugs:

I'm very sorry about your loss, and I even can relate as I've lost my baby as well. I am only 9/10 weeks pregnant now, but it still hurts so much.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I flushed, but it was an instinctive reaction to erase the terrible reality. I wish I had brought it home (I was at work) and buried it in our back garden -- I was only 7-8 wks, but am sorry that I have nothing to commemorate my lost baby. I am now 16wks and sometimes have nightmares of the same happening again....I'm sorry if it was TMI...

best wishes


----------



## DebbieDooDaa

I'm so sorry you're going through this.

When it happened to me I was in shock and flushed automatically. I just felt like the poor little thing had gone through enough pain without me keeping it and showing the doctors. At the hospital they did tell me to keep hold of anything, not to test, but so they could confirm what had passed. It was obvious in my situation though so there was no need.

In one way I wish I'd kept it, but because of me and my beliefs I know that the soul is with God wherever the body may be.

Please take care whatever you decide to do. I would also recommend phoning your doctor and asking if you need to be seen just in case. 

xxx


----------



## newmrsg

I am so sorry you are having to go through this...

My experience was just like the two above me... It was just a quick automatic reaction to just flush... I was in shock when I did it and just reacted so quickly... Right after I did that I regretted it! I still have nightmares of me doing it but like Debbie said in my faith I know its soul is with God... I guess it's just a personal preference everyone is different and feels different about it....


----------



## lauren10

SabrinaKat said:


> I flushed, but it was an instinctive reaction to erase the terrible reality. I wish I had brought it home (I was at work) and buried it in our back garden -- I was only 7-8 wks, but am sorry that I have nothing to commemorate my lost baby. I am now 16wks and sometimes have nightmares of the same happening again....I'm sorry if it was TMI...
> 
> best wishes

This is what I did...I was in the hospital when it happened, and I know I saw the fetus when I wiped but I panicked and was so afraid to look- I thought it would be an image burned in my brain forever- and flushed it. I regret this decision but the only other thing I could think of to do with it is release it in the ocean. So in my mind I'm picturing he ended up in the ocean anyway :(


----------



## lauren10

newmrsg said:


> I am so sorry you are having to go through this...
> 
> My experience was just like the two above me... It was just a quick automatic reaction to just flush... I was in shock when I did it and just reacted so quickly... Right after I did that I regretted it! I still have nightmares of me doing it but like Debbie said in my faith I know its soul is with God... I guess it's just a personal preference everyone is different and feels different about it....

Ugh, I so feel your pain about this :(


----------



## blueskai

When I wiped I caught him on the paper and I got the shock of my life - I was only 6 weeks but I could see his tiny little bean body in a clear sac. I kept him and showed my OH before we went to the hospital where..I dunno, the must have just binned him :nope: I wish I had kept him to bury him, and it left me with a lot of guilt for a long time. 

The image is burned into my mind, but inn a way, I'm so grateful that I got to see him and hold him, even if it wasn't under the right circumstances :(
xo


----------



## dusty_sheep

blueskai, I can understand you feel guilty... but you didn't do anything wrong. Like someone said, wherever the body maybe, your baby's soul is in peace now. I do understand your sadness, though.:hugs:


----------



## blueskai

dusty that's so kind of you. I always need to keep in mind that it's me and my OH that are hurting, and not my baby. 
:hugs::flow:


----------



## BobDog

this has happened to me a few times and i kept our little beans and buried them. i couldn't give them up. 

but i have also had experience passing ovarian cysts and they come in all shapes and sizes, i would go to the dr and ask his/her opinion. because it could be that you are still pregnant but you passed a cyst xx


----------

